# Need help with 7.1 setup



## Prime316 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a couple extra surround speakers left over from my last system upgrade and since my receiver will do 7.2, I've decided to give it a try.

My surround speakers now are the RS-42ii's and are a little more powerful than the last set I had which were Klipsch also but they are the KS-14 which is a best buy special.

I'm wondering which set should be my actual surrounds and which set should be my back surrounds? Does it not matter because they are all getting the same signal? I'm going to do the surround backs on the back wall and the surrounds slightly forward of the main listening position.

Also since I used to have the regular surrounds on the back wall, should I move them closer together behind the main seating position now that I'm making them into back surrounds?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have rs-62 for both my surrounds and my cramped layout isn't the best. For what I have noticed the side surrounds have more info running to them so that's where I would put the better speaker. Can you try both and see how you prefer the setup? When I bought my speakers I did so with the future in mind, and I didn't even use them for the first year or so. They did come with keyhole hangers so mounting was easy.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

If your mains and CC speaker are also from the RS series, I'd put the KS speakers at the back.

As for placement, you can use this as a guide.


----------



## Prime316 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks. Does it matter if the side surrounds are higher up than the back surrounds?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Even though Dolby recommend just above head height this isn't always practical. 
Mine are higher so people don't walk into them and they perform quite OK.


----------



## Prime316 (Nov 18, 2012)

They don't account for people using actual rooms that weren't actually built for home theater. I have a window to the exact right side of my main seating position which means that the surround would need to go higher on the left even though there's no window on that side so everything looks balanced.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The side channels (4th and 5th channels) should be the "better" set of speakers as any movies that are only 5.1 channels will send more of the action to those speakers and matrix that signal to the 6th and 7th channels.


----------

